# Custom Detailers - The Van Restoration



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ahhh... now able to post up the van without the digs.
















































































































































































































*Just a little work needed and the interior not THAT dirty!!!* :doublesho

*So after 5 hrs and several overheating stops of the hairdryer a van with no stickers but major swirls and sticker outlines.*




























*so after that a trip to my local motorfactors for new bulbs*

*Brake bulbs(one was out so replaced both on advice)
Philips silver vision indicator bulbs as the rear orange ones were flaking!! and the fronts looked daft not matching the rest of the vehicle.*



















*And some new wipers nice new Aero ones.* :thumb:










*Now onto the Machine stage!!

Looking back to Reg's post on his connect i opted for a 6inch pad and some Final Finish*

*Few before's*





































*Testing to see if 106FA was up to the job but before that i bought some 3M finesse it its an ok polish but doesnt cut as well as Final Finish so decided on the FF.*









*Working my way round the van started at 10am finished at 4pm! *




























*Few afters*

*Cleansed with Dodo Juice Lime prime

Waxed with Collinite 845

Trim with AS Trim Wizard

Glass with New Image glass polish

Tyres & Arches with Trim Wizard*
































































*Now the afters and start on the wheels and interior*
































































*The wheels they were actually not bad but could be better so me and bob headed to our local paint outlet picked up some acid etch primer, silver paint, and acrylic lacquer the spare wheel was the worst of the lot.*




























*Primer*










*Paint*










*Rub down with wire brush and some sandpaper taped up and wiped clean.*










*Rubbed down primed x2 and painted x2*




























*Left to dry for a good 2hrs then Lacqured x2

Finished article*










*Then onto painting the rear with floor paint leaves a semi gloss*

*Before*










*After*



















*Then for the interior

Drivers seat out*










*Bob struggling with his bald head and the passenger seat*










*3hrs later and a litre of G101*

*the end..*










*No real after shots of the interior but seats were back in after cleaning and rubbers mats installed.

next is the tank to be secured with outlet fittings for the water and boxed in
then several shelfs and all the gear in. will update as soon as.*:thumb:


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

That's a great tunraround on the van :thumb:

A nice clean, white interior looks awesome as long as it stays that way


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

that is ALOT of work - well done


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Wouldnt have been able to do half of it if it werent for Grumpybob


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Very good - like the van graphics too :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Fantastic turn around matey :thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Nice job, Grizzle ! :thumb:

Really like the subtle livery


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

From Minger to minter nice one Grizzle lots of work there alright looking good m8! now to get her kitted out!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

That was a lot of work there Gizz. It's looking like a different van now though :thumb:


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice, looks the business now :thumb:


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Yikes, I hope the servicing schedule is in better shape...

Looks like a whole new van, great work so far. Looking forward to seeing the back full of gear :thumb:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Well done big fella :thumb: nice turnaround but you really need to give Kettle and his boys a lesson in vehicle care  

As previously said, really like the graphics :thumb:

John


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Looking good mate. Some turnaround:doublesho 

Best of luck with the business:thumb: 

(I liked the old stickers "New York , London , Paris , Bo'ness (mainly)":lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

What a turnaround  How much would you have charged for that ?

Really looks the part now, should pull in some nice business


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Excellent work - keep the pictures rolling on your progress with the new work van:driver:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Very very nice guys. Great looking van now. Logo and graphics are spot on.

Want to see pics of the van fully loaded too, so don't be too long in getting it finished.

Might just pop round and see it for myself.
:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks great G


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

Very good - nice van graphics


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

What a job that was! Top job there chap.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

That looks mint, the difference painting the inside has made is brilliant.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Superb transformation mate, :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh i'm really pleased with it just wish the tank fittings came from autobrite on time but hey-ho.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Really nice turn around.... just need some chrome wheel nuts now!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Excellent work and great turnaround. Signwriting looks good as well....nice, clean and simple


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Great turnaround and the lettering and graphics are spot on and the way I like it (simple and not fussy).

Look forward to seeing some of your details now.:thumb:


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice job Graham....as others have said fantastic turnaround and the graphics are spot on


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thats very impressive, especially the interior, hope you got that van at knockdown!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

A Steal Mark couldn't drive away quick enough lol.


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

You can polish a turd after all :thumb: 
Great turn round and that interior OMFG.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a great turnaround. I am sure you could make a very tidy profit if you wanted to move that on now. Certainly the van will a very good impression to the customers :thumb:


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

As Glyn says that will give customers the right impression... Very nice, well done and good luck with it.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Now that's looking a whole load better, love the graphics too, less is more and all that, eye catching but simple. It's a great advert for the business now, nice one :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Bloody hell, looks amazing now that


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great turnaround matey. Very well done.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

top work, looks very good


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

stunning turn around graham


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks absolutely brilliant - the perfect business image to portray. The graphics look superb!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks all the words are so so kind, Teddy is shedding a tear wold you believe!!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

nice one mate! my connect is finished now,so just need to pay my £150 and i will post some pics up 

goodluck with the business!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks and you too mate looking forward to the pics loads to do tomoz but mega held back thanks to autobrite!!!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> thanks and you too mate looking forward to the pics loads to do tomoz but mega held back thanks to autobrite!!!


tell me about it,iv had 3 orders with them and all been mega late!!!

just made an order with them so will see how this one goes!

will post pics asap! prob will be some time in the week.

ryan


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking good there mate ! Good luck in your business venture :thumb: nice logo aswell 

Baz


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

Looking good there Grizzle, nice work


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great turnaround, looking very smart.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

looks awesome grizzman

graphics look good, but id expect them to be for how much they cost :lol:

are they the redone ones or the originals?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice one G, I hadn't seen the pics when I rummled to you yesterday.

No wonder you got it for a good deal!

Nice correction, and I see you painting skill have not been forgotted 

All the best,
Mark.


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice freaking transformation!
Night and day. I'm seriously considering a van due to our winters here and everything freezing. I can't wait to see more!


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

That was a fantastic turnarround 

You do mention that you waxed the car and then put on the lettering was this right ? is there more chance that the lettering will not stick proerely 

I am thinking on gettting a van and was wondering 

Thanks

Gary


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Excellent job!


----------



## Spoolin93 (May 27, 2006)

Very impressive. Love the attention to detail on the interior & the wheel re-furb is a nice finishing touch :thumb: .


----------



## EAD1969 (Sep 2, 2006)

Great turnaround,what size tank have you ordered from ab as it is something i am thinking about myself.:thumb:


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

WoW what a transformation you've done there wanna help do mine he he


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> tell me about it,iv had 3 orders with them and all been mega late!!!
> 
> just made an order with them so will see how this one goes!
> 
> ...


You do realise they're only 1/2 hour drive away? Just off the A500 in stoke. I work up there all day long at the min if you need an order picking up just let me know and i'll bring it back the same day for you. :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

banditbarron said:


> You do realise they're only 1/2 hour drive away? Just off the A500 in stoke. I work up there all day long at the min if you need an order picking up just let me know and i'll bring it back the same day for you. :thumb:


thanks for that mate! nice to offer!

yeah i know there only in stoke,but its not that easy to get up there when you work fulltime and also have a business to run.

autobrite sell great stuff and at good prices but there service could improve a bit!

i have never had a problem with any shops on dw for service they have all
be so so good! like clean your car ect..... are so fast!

thanks again for the offer mate.


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

*Well done...*

Just shows what can be achieved with a lot of conscientious hard work.

Very very well done chap's.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Simply stunning, looks a new motor.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

TriBorG said:


> That was a fantastic turnarround
> 
> You do mention that you waxed the car and then put on the lettering was this right ? is there more chance that the lettering will not stick proerely
> 
> ...


yeh not advisable to wax after the polishing stage lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

jw51269 said:


> Great turnaround,what size tank have you ordered from ab as it is something i am thinking about myself.:thumb:


got my tank from www.water-tanks.net next day delivery unlike some which have left me up **** creek :wall:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

F**k me Grizzle - that was properly minging.

Good advert for your business IMVHO and a proper turnaround.


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Very impressive! If the Ford Transit were available in the US, I would not have had to buy a Scion xB to get that kind of cargo space in a small vehicle.  Of course if it were available, sales of their full-size vans/fuel hogs would plummet.


----------



## barclay03 (Jun 30, 2006)

Very nice turnaround mucker!


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

ruddy eck...

looks like a new van - that alone should be enough to sell your services, top work :thumb:


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> got my tank from www.water-tanks.net next day delivery unlike some which have left me up **** creek :wall:


Graham what model tank did you go for?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words i still cant get to grips sometimes the state it sued to be in lol.

Harley i went for a 250 litre baffled tank.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

karburn said:


> Very impressive! If the Ford Transit were available in the US, I would not have had to buy a Scion xB to get that kind of cargo space in a small vehicle.  Of course if it were available, sales of their full-size vans/fuel hogs would plummet.


Funny you should say that, as in last weeks Autocar magazine it said they are going to start selling the Transit Connect in the States :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh they are i seen the promo vid.. i'll try dig it out.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ah here we go bit cheesey but hey lol


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

another.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Great turnaround. The transit connect seems like a perfect detailers van.

Good luck with the business.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Superb job :thumb:


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

When you said you had a few things REALLY needing doing to it you were not joking :doublesho Fantastic turnaround mate.

I tried the same place as yourself, but could not get anything at a decent price for a decent one, so ended up getting one from Perth. Pick up on Friday


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

jkp said:


> When you said you had a few things REALLY needing doing to it you were not joking :doublesho Fantastic turnaround mate.
> 
> I tried the same place as yourself, but could not get anything at a decent price for a decent one, so ended up getting one from Perth. Pick up on Friday


Spill the beans John


----------

